# What is the best way to learn?



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Lessons. If that's not an option, SnowProfessor.com -- How to snowboard or SnoWolf's videos.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

cdpjr28 said:


> I gave myself two years to get at a pro level, do you think it is possible?


Nope.

Sorry but thinking pro level riding in 2 years after snowboarding maybe once a year, not gonna happen. Set yourself up with some realistic goals.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on what you consider a pro level...


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not saying i will make a tour or anything like that after two years, but good enough to feel natural at it. I'm pretty decent now and i literally have nothing but time and open hills. So im sure i will be putting in costless hours a day snowboarding come winter. How do you think the average time is to feel natural?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude no offence but you have the wrong attitude, just go ride for 2 years and let everyone else talk about what "level" of skill you have achieved. If you are good everyone will know it, just go have fun, follow the winter around the world and live the dream, dont get caught up on being pro cause 99.9% of us just dont have what it takes to become a pro.


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and no offense taken what so ever. I know it's a slim chance in hell i would go pro, but my main goal would be just to get better. Pro in that sense of it.


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice snowolf, working at the resort would be a little hard to do. But i can go everyday anytime and get maybe a season pass. I cant wait until next season so i can actually enjoy it this time. How would you suggest to increase your skills doing the summer? Riding a skateboard?


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

Snowolf once again thank you! You have been more then helpful, i will see what the resorts around here will have for becoming a part time instructor. Cardio is something i already do alot so i will keep that up. I'm sure i can find something that can fit around my schedule.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

dude to be honest, don't let other smash u on this, although they might be right.]

I started snowboarding for my first time ever, in the end of last november, and as of today I can take down a black diamonds with out any problem, and be able to do some kickers and learning on the freestyle phase. I'm not saying how good i am, but I really like this sport and I am quite happy with my achievement.

I forgot to mention that i didn't do any instructor lesson stuff, but I went up more than 40 days this season, it's all about how dedicated you are to this sport.

And the really best way to learn this sport, is to FALL !!!, a lot, literally


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

Weipim its cool that everyone has there opinion where i choose and listen to it is another story. I was out in Idaho and went snow boarding back in the beginning of 2008 and i literally fell im guessing over 60 times the first time down the hill. I'm a pretty fast learner when it comes to something i like and want to do. But now i have nothing but free time and im sure after a month of two i will be alot better and able to hopefully do some freestyle stuff.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Falling a lot is not the best way to learn. That's like being a rat in a Skinner box. Because if you are falling a lot you are increasing your risk of an injury that will set you back. The best way to learn is to get some knowledge (i.e. lessons/snowboard camps). Actually get out there and do it a lot. Set your self goals in your riding. Master those goals and then set yourself new goals. Its called progression and it might be slow or it might be fast depending on your abilities.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sorry but thinking pro level riding in 2 years after snowboarding maybe once a year, not gonna happen. Set yourself up with some realistic goals.


Pfft. Tell that to the Chinese riders that were at the Olympics. That one Chinese chick was only in her 5th season. If she didn't pump too early on that last run, she would have placed in my opinion.

So the moral of the story is, yes 2 years is possible. *BUT*, you need to train like the Chinese :laugh:

Getting damn good in 2 years is possible. Getting to pro-level as in busting 9s and corks in 2 years is probably not going to happen.


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

Im not saying i will be at some Olympic level in two years lol, but i would like to be great at snowboarding. Maybe doing some freestyle stuff, nothing too major.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

cdpjr28 said:


> Im not saying i will be at some Olympic level in two years lol, but i would like to be great at snowboarding. Maybe doing some freestyle stuff, nothing too major.


Now that is entirely possible. I was starting to hit jumps on my second season. Nothing fancy though. Just basic Indies.


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

That is still good, but i will mostly be on the slope everyday and doing freestyle stuff on the hills in my yard. I rather do freestyle at home first that way i dont look all crazy if i mess something up.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

If you do the freestyle stuff at home make sure to have a buddy/friend/pal/family member there. One nice thing about learning at a resort are these guys called patrollers. They're pretty good at picking us up after we knock ourselves senseless when riding.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

cdpjr28 said:


> Im not saying i will be at some Olympic level in two years lol, but i would like to be great at snowboarding. Maybe doing some freestyle stuff, nothing too major.


Sorry I didn't see this, in that case I take back what I said, I thought you meant riding like the pro's do (double corks and the works), so I apologize to you for the "no way". 

Try not to push yourself to be at that point and get frustrated though, yes it is possible to be pretty darn good in 2 years, but I just don't want you to be disappointed if you're not. We all learn at different speeds, but personally I've found that I learn faster when I'm just having fun than I am when I am pushing myself all day on one trick. Plenty of people around here to help if you are having a hard time with a trick too. Stick with it, have fun, it'll come


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for the advice, you guys have been riding longer then me so i will take it. If you have any other tips you can think of throw them my way. All i can do is to wait for next season and see what it brings.


----------

